# DetailMyCar - Vauxhall Astra VXR (Black) Correction Detail! (Riddled with Swirls)



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

My customer only recently purchased this car and warned me it was in a bit of a state so we had a chat about what could be achieved and agreed on a few products to be used here and there and I promised I'd get it looking as good as possible. He is someone that really loves to take care of his cars so he's been desperate to get it sorted out as there's simply no satisfaction in cleaning a car that still looks like this in the light.

On to the car, as you can see from these Before pics it was heavily swirled, but worst of all someone (Possibly bodyshop) has had a go at polishing it, to this day I still don't really understand how someone can polish a car so badly but you can see clearly the terrible buffer trails, holograms and awful swirs on display.













































































































Chemicals and brushes ready









Snow foamed with Autojoy Foam


















Badges, vents etc all cleaned with Meg's APC and a Slide lock brush









Rinsed









Wheels cleaned with AS Smart Wheels









Arches with G101 and a large wheel woolie


















IronX then used on all wheels













































Washed with Lambswool mitt and 2 buckets, Shampoo was Gliptone Wash N Glow









Fully Clayed with Zaino Clay and Shampoo as a lube









Before polishing inspection of the paint













































Evidence from previous polishing


















Paint readings healthy all over



























1st stage was to polish with Scholl S17+ and a 3M Yellow pad









This was then followed up with Menzerna PO85RE and a Hex Logic blue









Full wipedowns at every stage with Eraser









50/50 shots













































Before and after:


















More 50/50's





























































































































































































Yet more 50/50's































































Before vs after































































After


















Sealed with FK1000p









Tyres dressed









Finally the after shots:







































































































































































































Final wipedown with Zaino Z8
All tucked up ready for collection





































Also a quick Vid of a walk round once it was done






Thanks yet again for reading another write-up, the car was a pleasure to work on and great to see a happy owner at the end, I am really pleased with how it came out!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing turnaround:thumb:
Now looks fantastic


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Great work. Love to see what its like initially, to what you leave behind.

Superb 

G


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

What a transformation :thumb:


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

tonyy said:


> Amazing turnaround:thumb:
> Now looks fantastic





Grommit said:


> Great work. Love to see what its like initially, to what you leave behind.
> 
> Superb
> 
> G





tictap said:


> What a transformation :thumb:


Thanks guys, it really was in a bad way wasn't it!!!!! Black is great at showing marks but you can see how the customer just couldn't get it looking nice no matter what, I can fully appreciate how you'd just lose interest in looking after a car when it looked like that.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there buddy :thumb:


----------



## vo04lan (Sep 5, 2011)

Stunning mate great job


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

great job, bet the owner was very very happy.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Your a brave man doing that in the sun, but the direct sun shots goes to show you turned that car around. Love the direct sun shots.


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

Nice work :thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Nick, great save fella, beautiful work :thumb:


I have to say, " Evidence from previous polishing" LMFAO !!! :lol::lol::lol: He was a cheeky monkey wasnt he (read; philistine)


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Mr Face said:


> Hi Nick, great save fella, beautiful work :thumb:
> 
> I have to say, " Evidence from previous polishing" LMFAO !!! :lol::lol::lol: He was a cheeky monkey wasnt he (read; philistine)


Thanks Mike! There was no hiding a very VERY disastrous attempt at :buffer: polishing by someone but no idea who unfortunately - The lad that owns it now only just got it so I know it wasn't him!

I've never seen such bad holograms and buffer trails on a car before (not that I've had to then work on anyway)

I think this shows just how bad it was:


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

Excellent turnaround on that car! 

Some amazing 50/50 shots! :buffer:


----------



## KREJ_LANA (May 25, 2012)

stunning


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

top job big differnance


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

great work looks amazing


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

nice work ,looks great now


----------



## ST_Tarps (May 8, 2011)

Looks fantastic, great turn around.


----------



## MattJ VXR (Aug 11, 2008)

Quite simply stunning :thumb:

As said, some of the 50/50 shots prove what a difference you have made. It looks fantastic. 

Interesting to see the 'different' grilles on the front.


----------



## NickA (Jun 15, 2008)

Nice car. Nicer house!!


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Fabulous transformation there:buffer: owner must've been delighted , thanks for sharing:thumb:


----------



## Inferno182Cup (Aug 18, 2008)

Mint mate


----------



## aldouk (May 6, 2012)

Wow fantastic result


----------



## MickChard (May 12, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## Michael_McL (Aug 25, 2011)

Fantastic work! great turnaround fella


----------



## earley (Nov 11, 2008)

Was that car a accident damaged car or something? The front grills are incorrect as are the fog surrounds.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

earley said:


> Was that car a accident damaged car or something? The front grills are incorrect as are the fog surrounds.


Yeah it had a bit of a ding on the front and for some reason non VXR parts were fitted but the new owner is getting that all sorted


----------



## MLAM (Jan 21, 2009)

Not a big fan of black cars as it shows dirt and defects badly.

Great job turning that paint around though Nick, it looked shocking before, saying that it would just get a heavy glaze/filler polish at a dealer to hide it and it wouldn't look half bad until it wore off.


----------



## vxrdan (May 7, 2011)

what a finish love the results mate top work


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Great reflection and nice 50/50, :thumb:.


----------



## david_pupu (Sep 19, 2011)

nice job


----------



## GreenyR (Oct 26, 2011)

Fantastic work, a great turn around:thumb:


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

What's that arch brush


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Nally said:


> What's that arch brush


It's a large wheel woolie, 3-packs supplied usally such as:

http://www.zainoeurope.com/zaino/wheel-woolies-3-piece-wheel-cleaning-kit/prod_45.html


----------

